# My 2004 Tahoe Z71.



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Three row Tahoe Z71, Silver Birch Metallic with gray leather. 
Power everything, heated seats, etc. 
I believe it has all factory options, except for moonroof and navigation.
20" wheels, 33" tires, 3" leveling kit, remote start, etc.

Check it out here:
Chevrolet : Tahoe - eBay (item 190494559870 end time Jan-31-11 11:19:44 PST)

Reserve is only $13,500, hopefully that doesn't bite me too hard. It wouldn't bother me if even an uninterested party bid it up to that.


----------



## tibug (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm not interested, but I helped you out a bit anyways lol.


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

nice looking ride. what are you selling it for?


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks!
95%+ of my driving is alone, I don't need a 7 passenger SUV anymore. Not that I did before, but it took me a couple years to realize that. Haha. I got the Tahoe expecting to use it for camping and vacations and stuff, and haven't gone camping once in the 2 years I've had it. I'm just looking to get into a comfy sedan again.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

what happened to the front bumper?


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

unpredictableacts said:


> what happened to the front bumper?



Nothing. What do you mean?


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

TREETOP said:


> Nothing. What do you mean?


Appears to be sitting low and not flush to the fenders or up against the parking lights.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

unpredictableacts said:


> Appears to be sitting low and not flush to the fenders or up against the parking lights.


They're all like that to a certain degree, it's more noticeable on the Z71s because of the fender molding. The angle of the pic probably accentuates it.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

nice ride


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Getting a Smart Car next? 

Nice Tahoe!!


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

A Smart car is like a scooter with a roof, I'll pass on that. 
Probably getting a Deville or DTS again, I do need a little room.


----------



## tibug (Jan 22, 2011)

TREETOP said:


> A Smart car is like a scooter with a roof, I'll pass on that.
> Probably getting a Deville or DTS again, I do need a little room.


Get a Mercedes! A diesel Mercedes!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Dang someone outbid me,....I was hoping to have a new ride.


----------



## bigguy2010 (May 18, 2010)

BUY another Chevy  

Nice Tahoe man!


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Well it didn't sell. 
I think the surprise fender bender showing up in the history hurt my chances- I know that when I'm looking at a car on eBay and it shows an accident in the history I turn away, I'm sure others are the same. If I'd known about that when I listed it I could have put the update at the top in big giant font instead. 

Out of 82 recently completed listings on eBay for '04 and '05 Tahoes, only 12 have sold. It doesn't look like they're moving real well at all right now, or KBB isn't taking something into account and we're all asking too much.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

I still have this Tahoe. I haven't been actively trying to sell it locally so I figured I'd give it another run-through on eBay- I just relisted it with a lower buy-it-now price and a reduced ($13k) reserve price.

Chevrolet : Tahoe - eBay (item 190504377201 end time Feb-27-11 12:54:39 PST)


----------



## xsrider8 (Feb 18, 2011)

looks like it has a body lift. thats why the front bumper has a gap. 
and on a side note for KBB always go with the poor price. even if its in perfect condition. thats what the dealerships do.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Nope, there's no body lift.


----------



## xsrider8 (Feb 18, 2011)

since you didnt know about the accident is it possible you didnt know that the guy put a body lift on it too. and now that im taking a closer look at it, the back bumper is looking a little low too. it might be the angle of the picture but the spare tire and tow hitch look a little low too and thats typical of a body lift.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

*There is not now, nor was there ever, a body lift installed on this vehicle.*


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

In case anyone here is bidding, the reserve price is $13,000. Any help getting it up there wouldn't be frowned on.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

9500.00 is about the max I'm willing to spend @ the moment....


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> 9500.00 is about the max I'm willing to spend @ the moment....


If you did bid, thank you. Any activity that helps it get closer to the reserve price ($13,000) is a help as far as I'm concerned. 
If it gets close to the reserve but doesn't make it, I may do a second chance offer to the top bidder, depending on where it ends up. So obviously I'd prefer it end higher rather than lower. 

I'm currently out of work  and would like to get something cheaper for now and sock away the rest in the bank..

Chevrolet : Tahoe - eBay (item 190504377201 end time Feb-27-11 12:54:39 PST)


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

I was gonna say if you wanted to pick up a car again, I have an '05 Magnum R/T that will be up for sale shortly. 76k, second owner, all options including leather, heated seats, sunroof, etc. And I know for a fact that horns fit perfectly under the dash.  We've been looking for an SUV so perhaps a trade of some sorts would be worth exploring... if you like Magnums, that is.  340hp definitely doesn't get boring. We are pretty far away from one another though. I've driven to Indiana before... it's a stretch.


----------

